# What do you think the best RCI timeshare is in the Kissimee/ Orlando area?



## dixie (Nov 19, 2007)

Next Fall we want to take our son and grandson (who will be 5 then) to WDW and Animal Kingdom etc. We will be trying to get an Extra vacation then.

Which resorts are the best that are closest to the parks etc. and have activities for a 5 year old.

Thanks for any information!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 19, 2007)

You are obviously talking about RCI.  We like Vacation Village at Parkway for the proximity to the parks, also Vistana Villages is very nice, as are both of the Hiltons.  We liked Summer Bay as well, but it is further from the parks.  Summer Bay Houses would be the perfect place, but those rent pretty high, even through RCI's Extra Vacations.

There are so many nice resorts, but I think Vacation Village at Parkway's newer units are really gorgeous, so I would opt for that one.  There are tons of weeks in Extra Vacations/ Last Call every year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 19, 2007)

*Loads Of Great R.C.I. Orlando-Kissimmee Timeshares.*

I don't know if there are any _bad_ RCI timeshares near Disney, but for sure there are lots of good ones. 

In addition to those already mentioned, we're partial to 2 nice-size (roomy & luxurious units but compact resort grounds) about 1 mile from the Downtown Disney main gate off Rt. 535 -- way on the other side of WDW from Vacation Village At Parkway. 

We like Vacation Village At Parkway very much, but we are so partial to those 2 other timeshares I referred to that we bought Floating Diamond-Season 3BR lock-off units at both -- every year at Cypress Pointe Grand Villas (Phase 2) & EEY right across the street at the original Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista (Phase 1). 

Besides those, there's the original Vistana Orlando timeshare & the Embassy-SunTerra Grand Beach timeshare not far from Cypress Pointe on the Downtown Disney side, & Silver Lake Resort over on the other side of WDW somewhat beyond Vacation Village At Parkway just of Rt. 192.  

_Full Disclosure_ *:*   The 1st timeshare we bought -- sight unseen in 2002, resale -- was the original Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista (Phase 1).  While vacationing there, we toured Phase 2 & liked that so well that we bought resale at Phase 2 & resold our Phase 1 3BR lock-off.  Later on, we jumped at a chance to buy back into Phase 1 EEY for a ridiculous price -- no longer sight-unseen because we had previously owned there & stayed there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't believe there is one resort that can be described as best as the variations in the resort theme may or may not be to your liking.   I would make a list of things that you feel are important.  Are you looking for numerous activities on the resort that you would use or strictly getting up early, heading to the parks, and then return late?  If the later, Vacation Village would be fine but if the former, resorts like Orange Lake and Vistana Resort might be better.  Define what you mean by being close to the parks.  Is it within 1 mile, 5 mile, 10 miles, etc.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 19, 2007)

Our favorite is Vistana Villages although we are going to be staying at FF Bonnet Creek this year and it sounds very nice.   Debby


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 20, 2007)

Debbyd57 said:


> Our favorite is Vistana Villages although we are going to be staying at FF Bonnet Creek this year and it sounds very nice.   Debby




We stayed at Bonnet Creek in May and it was very nice.  I think the closest resort to Disney that is not Disney.

It had  the usual Fairfield quality rooms, was easily accessable to the highway and to the Disney area as well as the other shopping areas.

Dan


----------



## Denise (Nov 20, 2007)

I loved my house at Summer Bay. Very close to the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 20, 2007)

*We like the area and the resorts. makes it our 'Best"*

It is very hard to pick "the best" timeshare in Orlando as what makes one the best can vary between guests.  One thing for sure some of the glitziest and largest timeshares anywhere - and certainly the most of them - are in Orlando. No need to settle for even an average unit if you can plan ahead at all  or unless you need something like pet friendly accommodations. 

When we stay in Orlando I like to be able to walk to virtually anything I want to do as I hate fighting traffic on vacation especially if we have to load up in the car every time - even to traverse the resort in some cases.  That means all of the resorts on 192 are second tier to us as they are extremely pedestrian hostile and most are gargantuan in scope requiring auto travel at all times.  We own one there (Wastegate) but still don't like that area.  Vacation Village is nice but again there are precious little services available in walking distance. 

Over on 535 things aren't much better on the south side of I-4.  Vistana, Grand Beach and others are located there but only sprinkles of services nearby and a long walk at that.  Nice resorts but don't meet our easy access test. 

To the North by Downtown Disney is our favorite area.  The two Cypress Pointe resorts and Bluetree are located there (soon a new Hilton as well). This area is polar opposite of 90% of Orlando in that it is extremely pedestrian friendly and offers virtually all services/restaurants you could ask for within walking or easy drive.  That alone means we enjoy that area more than any other in Orlando. Once we decide to locate there in order our resort choices are Cypress Pointe Resort, CP Grande Villas and lastly Bluetree based on unit and grounds features and quality.  

If having easy access to services without driving isn't a priority with your group then one factor we give great importance to goes away and a much longer list of "best" resorts is available.  But those are ours for the reasons stated.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2007)

*Too Easy To Take Location For Granted.*




timeos2 said:


> To the North by Downtown Disney is our favorite area.  The two Cypress Pointe resorts and Bluetree are located there (soon a new Hilton as well). This area is polar opposite of 90% of Orlando in that it is extremely pedestrian friendly and offers virtually all services/restaurants you could ask for within walking or easy drive.  That alone means we enjoy that area more than any other in Orlando. Once we decide to locate there in order our resort choices are Cypress Pointe Resort, CP Grande Villas and lastly Bluetree based on unit and grounds features and quality.


Using the criterion of _location-location-location_*,* then for sure the Cypress Pointe area tops just about all the other Orlando timeshare neighborhoods I'm familiar with.  

Along those lines, what about that near-by area right around the corner on Palm Parkway?  Don't they have a Clarion Suites timeshare or a Celebrity Resorts timeshare (possibly both) over there somewhere? 

If it were possible to swap out the small bedrooms in the CP2-CP1 2BR "A" units for something like the 2-queen-bed "small" bedrooms in the 2BR timeshare villas at Vistana Orlando, Vistana Villages, HGVC Sea World, etc., then wouldn't that be something?  That would add up to just about the most ideal timeshare units _plus_ the best timeshare location anywhere in Orlando. 

As it is, however, those CP2-CP1 twin-bed & trundle-bed "A" unit small bedrooms leave something to be desired, no?  (They are pretty much OK for kids, though.) 

_Full Disclosure (Brought On By Semi-Guilty Conscience)_ :  That in no way diminishes my loyalty or pride of ownership in Cypress Pointe Phase 2 & Phase 1.  It's just a viewpoint The Chief Of Staff & I have come round to after some exchange & _Last Call_ reservations into timeshares like Vistana, Vistana Villages, & HGVC Sea World.  Then again, what a drag it would be if all the Orlando & other timeshares were cookie-cutter identical. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, very accurate information.

Orlando is much like Branson in that there are so many very good resorts.  Resorts have to compete with other resorts in the same area for sales so that might explain why you find a lot of very nice resorts in some areas, and vice versa in others.

Since you mention Animal Kingdom, *if the wind is from the east*, in the East Village at OLCC you will think you are in the Animal Kingdom.  
- - - - - -
Which reminds me, I work at and play golf at a very nice golf community here.  Railroad tracks go right through the middle of it.  It is main line with a full schedule of freight trains.

One morning during league a train went through.  Talk about a lot of noise!!!  A guy in our group said, "If I sold houses here, I would want to know the train schedule."

I would not be surprised if the first thing salespeople at OLCC check in the morning is the wind direction.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2007)

*What's That Smell ?*




JLB said:


> Since you mention Animal Kingdom, *if the wind is from the east*, in the East Village at OLCC you will think you are in the Animal Kingdom.


Whoa -- we've never stayed at Orange Lake (yet), just took the high-pressure tour there 1 time.  (That must have been on a calm day, or when the wind was blowing in the other direction.  That is, it smelled fine when we were there.) 

So what gives Orange Lake its, uh -- er*,* ah *...* _aroma_ *...* when the wind is out of the east?  A waste treatment plant?  Dairy farm?  Big barnsmell? 

A timeshare resort big as Orange Lake might be well advised to spend less on importing water parks & more on buying out its aromatic neighbors -- or maybe just getting an _olfactory easement_, if there is such a thing. 

( Just saying. ) 

Even so, we'd like to exchange into Orange Lake some time, The Chief Of Staff & I.  It hardly seems like folks can claim to know much about the Orlando timeshares scene unless they have more than passing acquaintance with Orange Lake, wouldn't you say? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Nov 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, the aromatic neighbor is Disney, and so the purchase price may well be high.  Their wastewater treatment plant is on that side of property.

Luckily, east winds are not the common case.


----------



## JLB (Nov 20, 2007)

Prezactly.  

Animal Kingdom & the Reedy Creek wastewater treatment plant are just across the property line to the east of the East Village.

I asked an OLCC engineer about the problem when we'all (and I do not mean we'all in the Ozark sense of the word) in the East Village on Thursday of last Christmas week were doing our comings and goings with our noses covered.  He was very nonchalant about it, saying they have endured it from the beginning.

Not everything that happens at Disney stays at Disney.  

The River Island area, the model(s) being shown, and the second sales area inside OLCC, are all downwind, but, fortunately for OLCC, easterlies are not that common.


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2007)

In terms of outstanding 3 Bedroom value, proximity to Disney and other major parks, easy walking or driving proximity to top restaurants, WinnDixie, drug stores, proximity of all resort amenities from unit, nearby parking, timely upkeep of resort to maintain its beauty inside and out, freedom from crowds and malodors, I concur with John.  So much so that I bought at Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 20, 2007)

We are die hard onsite Disney fans, but when we can't stay onsite, our first choice is Fairfield Bonnet Creek.  However, that can also be difficult to get.  Our next favorite is Cypress Pointe.  It does have a great location expecially for getting to Downtown Disney, Magic Kingdom and Epcot and MGM.  While Animal Kingdom does seem to be way on the other side from Cypress Pointe, it still is not that difficult to get to.  Other than the small one bedroom configuration, I have rarely seen bad reviews for this place.  My children also love the Volcano Pool.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 20, 2007)

We also like the quality of the resorts and closeness to WDW of these places - Wyndham Bonnet Creek and the two at Cypress Point.  However, since you'll be looking for an Extra Vacation rental, I'm not sure that you'll find it at these places.  Perhaps you'll find Silver Lake or Vistana Resort, which may have more inventory.  These would also be very close by.


----------



## Holly (Nov 21, 2007)

*I'm at OLCC now*

I'll never exchange into the East Village again, that's for sure.  I really like the pools and hot tubs at night, and every night but one has been horrible.  That said, this is a very nice resort...everyone has been extremely pleasant.  No complaints with the unit, pools, anything.  We would definitely come back here again...just not the East Village.

The other thing that I'm realizing as I become a more seasoned timesharer is that I think my family prefers a smaller, more intimate resort, all things being equal.  All of the activities here sound great, it's just that we've been doing other things.  We went to River Island one day...very nice...we just haven't been back since we've been at the parks, etc.  I'm also finding that there is no savings here...lunch for DH, myself and our preschooler was $30 for hamburgers at RI.  No big deal, just the same as Disney.  Most of the activities here have a fee, etc.

Bottom line, we like to be on the go and see the area as opposed to hanging at the resort.  When we "hang" we just need a good pool and a nice unit.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## JLB (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow!  Now folks will accuse me of posting under a pseudonym.   



Holly said:


> I'll never exchange into the East Village again, that's for sure.  I really like the pools and hot tubs at night, and every night but one has been horrible.  That said, this is a very nice resort...everyone has been extremely pleasant.  No complaints with the unit, pools, anything.  We would definitely come back here again...just not the East Village.
> 
> The other thing that I'm realizing as I become a more seasoned timesharer is that I think my family prefers a smaller, more intimate resort, all things being equal.  All of the activities here sound great, it's just that we've been doing other things.  We went to River Island one day...very nice...we just haven't been back since we've been at the parks, etc.  I'm also finding that there is no savings here...lunch for DH, myself and our preschooler was $30 for hamburgers at RI.  No big deal, just the same as Disney.  Most of the activities here have a fee, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl D (Nov 21, 2007)

JLB said:


> Since you mention Animal Kingdom, *if the wind is from the east*, in the East Village at OLCC you will think you are in the Animal Kingdom.


I guess there might be an isolated instance of a traveling aroma, but this is just not an accurate statement for the most part.
I have never stayed at OLCC, so there is a teeny chance that I'm wrong.. but I doubt it.

We have stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Villas several times, with our balcony litterally overlooking the animals on the savanna. We have also been to Animal Kingdom and rode Kilimanjaro Safaris too many times to count. 
We have never, ever remotely smelled anything foul.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Carl D said:


> I guess there might be an isolated instance of a traveling aroma, but this is just not an accurate statement for the most part.
> I have never stayed at OLCC, so there is a teeny chance that I'm wrong.. but I doubt it.
> 
> We have stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Villas several times, with our balcony litterally overlooking the animals on the savanna. We have also been to Animal Kingdom and rode Kilimanjaro Safaris too many times to count.
> We have never, ever remotely smelled anything foul.



Carl - AKL is far away from the area they are discussing.  As you would expect Disney chose to place a rather unpleasant utility plant as far away from their attractions & services and as close to the property line as they could. Who wouldn't? Unfortunately OLCC bought the land next door and decided to use it. The result can be repulsive some days - unnoticeable on many others. Similar to the same problem (different treatment plant) at Windsor Hills.  They have to be somewhere and the land around them tends to be cheap(er) than most. So they get purchased despite the negatives and some owners/guests get a nose full at times. Maybe they should put a giant mouse nose on it and it will seem better?


----------



## Carl D (Nov 21, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Carl - AKL is far away from the area they are discussing.  As you would expect Disney chose to place a rather unpleasant utility plant as far away from their attractions & services and as close to the property line as they could. Who wouldn't? Unfortunately OLCC bought the land next door and decided to use it. The result can be repulsive some days - unnoticeable on many others. Similar to the same problem (different treatment plant) at Windsor Hills.  They have to be somewhere and the land around them tends to be cheap(er) than most. So they get purchased despite the negatives and some owners/guests get a nose full at times. Maybe they should put a giant mouse nose on it and it will seem better?


Okay, I misunderstood. I thought he meant "animal smells", not a utility/treatment plant.
I'm unfamiliar with the plant. Is it a waste treatment plant? If so, is it from the animals only, or is it some sort of sewer treatment for all of WDW?

I'm just happy I left the door open with the "teeny chance that I'm wrong" statement.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 21, 2007)

Holly said:


> I'll never exchange into the East Village again, that's for sure.  I really like the pools and hot tubs at night, and every night but one has been horrible.  That said, this is a very nice resort...everyone has been extremely pleasant.  No complaints with the unit, pools, anything.  We would definitely come back here again...just not the East Village.



Call me dense, but I don't get it.  (Forgive me, I am a little sleep-deprived and my mind is preoccupied as I am seriously dreading the thought of running to the local grocery store to pick up a few last-minute items for Thanksgiving dinner.) 

But if you liked the unit, the pools, the resort, and everyone was extremely pleasant, why has every night been horrible and you will never exchange there again?


----------



## JLB (Nov 21, 2007)

LUV2:  I took it to mean the smell, just from the sequence of posts, although that was not mentioned.  We have spent several nights in the East Village, and we, too, love the convenience of the pools and hot tubs, so I don;t know what else it would be.  

It could be all the small engine noise from the golf course that begins about an hour before dawn.

Carl:  The nose knows.  

Reedy Creek is a _district_ that Disney is in.  You have the Reedy Creek Fire Protection District, etc.  The wastewater treatment plant is for all of Reedy Creek, whatever all that includes.  I have not seen it, so I don't know if it has those domes over it like most in sensitive areas do.  

Checking our wastewater treatment plants is pretty low on my list of things to do while on vacation.  

Even those who like OLCC, notice the smell:

http://www1.epinions.com/content_174066273924


----------



## bnoble (Nov 21, 2007)

RCID is the quasi-governmental entity that deals with zoning etc. over Disney-owned land.  Only Disney employees "live" in RCID, and hence they are the only "voters".  The Town of Celebration was built on land originally part of RCID, but de-annexed to ensure that residents there could not muck with the Mouse's privately-owned government.  Likewise, the land on which the new fractional/private vacation homes are going in the northeast corner of property---part of the same development as the Four Seasons---is also being de-annexed.

It's an awfully clever arrangement, actually.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reedy_Creek_Improvement_District


----------



## Carl D (Nov 21, 2007)

bnoble said:


> Only Disney employees "live" in RCID, and hence they are the only "voters".


Are you sure it's "employees" that reside in RCID? I knew Disney hand picked people in order to maintain the correct vote outcome, but I never thought it was employees. I always thought it was people with close company ties, such as a second home for Roy.
Interesting subject. You are correct about RCID being a clever arrangement. I'm not sure of all the covenants, but I believe RCID is nearly a sovereign entity.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a good question.  I would probably look at Carl Hiassen's writings in the Herald for the definitive answer to employees or whether they are mearly "with close ties".  I believe he has a book on the subject, as well.


----------



## JLB (Nov 21, 2007)

Since the OP did not inquire about which resorts smell, I won't post information from these links, but here is information and the Reedy Creek Improvement District.  Yes, it is an unusual situation, giving a private company carte blanche powers normally reserved to governments.

http://diedogmadie.blogspot.com/2006/06/weird-world-of-disney.html

http://www.rcid.org/

PS: Much more than anyone needs to know.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 21, 2007)

*Well, Shux, Since O.P. Didn't Ask, Then I'll Ask.*




JLB said:


> Since the OP did not inquire about which resorts smell, I won't post information from these links, but here is information and the Reedy Creek Improvement District.


OK, I'll ask. 

What other Orlando-Kissimmee timeshares stink ? 

( Somebody's got to ask. ) 

( Right? ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Holly (Nov 21, 2007)

*The Smell*

i SWEAR...It's unbelieveable.  You cannot go out past 7pm without gagging.  It was pretty bad this am too.



luv2vacation said:


> Call me dense, but I don't get it.  (Forgive me, I am a little sleep-deprived and my mind is preoccupied as I am seriously dreading the thought of running to the local grocery store to pick up a few last-minute items for Thanksgiving dinner.)
> 
> But if you liked the unit, the pools, the resort, and everyone was extremely pleasant, why has every night been horrible and you will never exchange there again?


----------



## Holly (Nov 21, 2007)

*I'll second that*

I have an exchange next year to the Summer Bay Houses.  I'm going there tomorrow and I'm going to ask if they've ever smelled this.  I will cancel the exchange if there is a chance that this same thing will happen.

I too would love to know if anyone has experienced this in other Orlando Timeshares.  



AwayWeGo said:


> OK, I'll ask.
> 
> What other Orlando-Kissimmee timeshares stink ?
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2007)

That is a little further downwind, as you already know.  Perhaps what you'll smell at Summer Bay is pizzas baking at the Pizza Hut.

That would not be all that bad.   

FWIW, that Pizza Hut has always been one of the best.  It is a very quick and inexpensive way to feed our 11.     In the past they have not honored whatever monthly TV promotion Pizza Hut has going, but they do honor any Pizza Hut coupon you present.  I print them off the Internet.

Seems like we feed our 11 for about $30, with cold pizza for breakfast left over.   



Holly said:


> I have an exchange next year to the Summer Bay Houses.  I'm going there tomorrow and I'm going to ask if they've ever smelled this.  I will cancel the exchange if there is a chance that this same thing will happen.
> 
> I too would love to know if anyone has experienced this in other Orlando Timeshares.


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe this is one of those things where you cannot really communicate how bad it is, how you have to cover your face and try not to breathe if you have to go outside.  

Only those who have experienced it would understand what you are trying to say.

The only comparable situation is when a farmer applies manure (as you mentioned) to his field, and the wind blows in your direction from it, or as we used to travel west on I-70, passed feedlots and Kansas and Colorado, in the wind was blowing toward us.

To answer something I mentioned early, on the Reedy Creek site you can see that the treatment _circles_ are not enclosed with domes.



Holly said:


> i SWEAR...It's unbelieveable.  You cannot go out past 7pm without gagging.  It was pretty bad this am too.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 22, 2007)

I get it now.   

I guess I'm lucky.  We stayed in the East Village once a few years back and never smelled it.  Have also stayed in the West Village.  Might try for a trade into River Island for 2009.  Can you smell it there?

I _do_ understand the smell.  We once were travelling down I95 (through NC) to HHI and smelled this absolutely HORRIBLE smell that would not go away.  We finally came upon a truck, driving south like us.  Guess what it was full of?  Live pigs!!  :hysterical:     Quickly passed it and moved on.  No more smell!!


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2007)

Correct.  We have had several stays at OLCC where the only really noticable smell was from the reclaimed (is that what they call it?) water used for irrigation (watering the shrubs and flowers).  That is a universal Florida condition.

I noticed on the RCID site and the article on the early days when Walt was in control, that that was one of the first projects of the RCID, to use water treatment plant effluent to irrigate the golf courses.


----------



## Holly (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll tell you, if I owned at OL I would be FURIOUS.  Some of our neighbors this week say that they are going to start a class action suit...they weren't told of the potential smell before they bought.  

I have been around farms all of my life.  This is much worse than any farm I've been around.  It's definitely sewage...not just animals.  Unbelieveable.  Here I was all worried about getting a good unit at OL..I got one next to a sewer.  Apparently, OL knew good and well about it before they built these units...I've been told that it smells like this 10-20% of the time.

Very disgusting, and deceitful.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 22, 2007)

*Winning Class Action Lawsuits.*




Holly said:


> Some of our neighbors this week say that they are going to start a class action suit...they weren't told of the potential smell before they bought.


If the members of the plaintiff-class in the class action suit win  their case over undisclosed stinky conditions at the timeshare, the lawyers will each go home with a suitcase stacked full of hundred-dollar bills. 

Meanwhile, each individual member of the winning class of plaintiffs will get a spray can of Air-Wick, some Glade scented candles, & a half-gallon of Febreeze -- plus a dozen of those little cardboard pine-tree taxicab rear-view mirror hangers that smell like Pine-Sol. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2007)

Funny how we have talked about OL a gazillion times, and this has not come up before, except sorta in passing, a casual mention a time or two.
- - - - - - 
Back to the original topic, I am sursprised that no one has mentioned Wastegate, just across 192 near the Sherberth shortcut to Disney.  Or has some one?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 22, 2007)

*Et Tu, WestGate ?*




JLB said:


> I am sursprised that no one has mentioned Wastegate, just across 192 near the Sherberth shortcut to Disney.


_Whoa_ -- WestGate stinks too ? 

Who knew ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Holly (Nov 23, 2007)

*That's why I'm so shocked*

I researched and researched, and this totally caught me off guard.  We were at River Island last night, having a wonderful time, and I'm thinking that OL is really great....except the smell.  Last night...no smell.  We leave tonight...2 out of 6 evenings were wonderful...the other 4 literally fell in the garbage!




JLB said:


> Funny how we have talked about OL a gazillion times, and this has not come up before, except sorta in passing, a casual mention a time or two.
> - - - - - -
> Back to the original topic, I am sursprised that no one has mentioned Wastegate, just across 192 near the Sherberth shortcut to Disney.  Or has some one?


----------



## bnoble (Nov 23, 2007)

JLB: I don't think it's come up yet.  A great location if you are primarily there for Disney.  The units are very favorably reviewed.  I've never had the gumption to exchange in, though.  With all the other perfectly acceptable resorts in Orlando, why set yourself up to be harassed by sales weasels?

If you mean the smell, though---I've been at Windsor Hills a couple of times now, just down the road from the Westgate complex.  Every once in a while, I'll catch a whiff of something that may be more than simple irrigation, but it's never been even in the vague neighborhood of cover-your-face bad.


----------



## JLB (Nov 23, 2007)

Not what I meant.  bnoble understood.  The OP was _best timeshare in Kiss/Or_, and with our Wastegate owners I am surprised that it did not come up as that.



AwayWeGo said:


> _Whoa_ -- WestGate stinks too ?
> 
> Who knew ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2007)

*R.C.I., Shmarr-Sea-Eye.*

Shux, I thought Opie just wanted to know about the nice RCI timeshares down around Orlando-Kissimmee. 

When we toured WestGate a couple of times down there (-- mainly for the freebies -- ) the sales people were pushing I-I & knocking RCI -- leading me to assume that WestGate is a non-RCI timeshare. 

Who knew it's RCI too ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carl D (Nov 23, 2007)

JLB said:


> but here is information and the Reedy Creek Improvement District.  Yes, it is an unusual situation, giving a private company carte blanche powers normally reserved to governments.
> 
> http://diedogmadie.blogspot.com/2006/06/weird-world-of-disney.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links JLB. It will make for some good reading.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 23, 2007)

Westgate is primarily II these days, but WVV (which is one of the 2 WGs at that Old Lake Wilson Location) pops up in my RCI searches from time to time.  Presumably, these are units which were RCI-affiliated before WG jumped ship to II.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 23, 2007)

*Seaworld HGVC sleeps 6 privately vs. In't Drive 4 privately??*

I'm narrowing some choices for a future Orlando vacation for a friend.

I have selected (unofficially) HVGC at International Drive---and I plan to book it tomorrow.  But, I want to give TUGgers a chance to agree with my decision.

Their group will be 2 adults (couple)  and 3  fourteen/15 year old friends (girls).

I see that the HGVC at Seaworld "sleeps 6 privately", while the one at International Drive "sleeps 4 privately".

But, from what I read, the resort at International Drive is a little 'nicer'.

I guess what I am asking is....is the unit at Int'l Drive "smaller"?

Or, if not, why is it listed as "sleeps 4 privately"?

Finally, should I think about a Cypress Pointe 3 BR instead of either of the two above? (or Vistana 2BR)

This friend has never stayed in a timeshare, and I have been telling her for a long time how 'nice' timeshares are vs. hotels.

So, I'd like to pick a place for that group of 2 adults and two teenages that will be the  'nicest' experience.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I'm narrowing some choices for a future Orlando vacation for a friend.
> 
> I have selected (unofficially) HVGC at International Drive---and I plan to book it tomorrow.  But, I want to give TUGgers a chance to agree with my decision.
> 
> ...



Any of those should work. "Privately" means their own bedroom - if it lists more beds but not private thats a sofa bed in the living area.


----------



## abc31 (Nov 23, 2007)

I stayed in a two bedroom at HGVC on International drive.  It was very nice.  They will impressed. Each of the bedrooms has one king size bed, so the only problem with that scenario is if each of the girls wants their own bed.  If two of the girls can share a bed, then the third can sleep on the sofa bed.  They do rent rollaway beds for $10.00 per night.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 23, 2007)

So, at HGVC at Seaworld----what configuration of the 2 bedrooms makes it sleeps 6 privately??

Are there 2 queens in the 2nd bedroom??

Pat


----------



## JLB (Nov 23, 2007)

I guess a good story is worth repeating.

Circa 1990, Mr. Seagull signed on to II.  Ms. Dehahn sued him for breach of contract.  Mr. Seagull sued back for restraint of trade.  RCI commenced to hating Wastegate, and the favor was returned.  Owners from the RCI era are still RCI if they want to be.

Then Mr. and Mrs. Seagull sued each other and Mr. and Mrs. DeHahn sued each other.  Mr. Seagull got Wastegate, a new wife, a 50,000 square-foot house, and a lot of central Florida.  Mrs. DeHahn got RCI, which she sold to Cendant and now devotes time to charity.

Ah, the lives of the rich and famous.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2007)

*While Wastgate has no OLCC treatment plant odor it does have the King. May be worse.*



JLB said:


> Circa 1990, Mr. Seagull signed on to II.  Ms. Dehahn sued him for breach of contract.  Mr. Seagull sued back for restraint of trade.  RCI commenced to hating Wastegate, and the favor was returned.  Owners from the RCI era are still RCI if they want to be.



Actually any owner at the Wastegate Vacation Villas can trade with RCI - they don't have to have been owners back when Wastegate LOVED RCI but later cut one of the infamous deals with II.  One of the poorer deals as it turns out, but a deal none the less.  Why anyone would want to deal with Wastegate if they don't have to is a fair question but if you must, due to limited inventory I assume, it trades much better with RCI than II.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2007)

*Depends On What The Meaning Of "Privacy" Is.*




timeos2 said:


> "Privately" means their own bedroom - if it lists more beds but not private thats a sofa bed in the living area.


"Privacy" in timeshare-occupancy context may boil down to bathroom privacy -- or semi-privacy, depending on how you look at it.  That is, some of the 1BR-4/4 timeshares where we've stayed (in Orlando & elsewhere) accomplish that via 2 separate lockable doors into the unit's single bathroom -- 1 door opening from the bedroom, the other opening so that the folks sleeping on the pull-out sofabed can get to the bathroom around the other way without going through the bedroom. 

Orlando 1BR examples of 4/4 that we know about via recent experience are Vacation Village At Parkway & Silver Lake Resort Silver Points -- not that anything's wrong with either of those. 

Obviously, the "privacy" we get via that arrangement is merely semi-private outside the world of timeshare units, but in general that's the kind of thing they're driving at when they give occupancy & privacy designations like 4/4 & 4/2 & so forth. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess it was inevitable that this thread would work it's way to a discussion of bathrooms.  :hysterical: 

If I'm not mistaken, out first ugly-stepdaughter-kept-in-the-attic-and-not-talked-about Wastegate resort was a one bedroom with 2 nice bathrooms/2 showers-tubs.  It was a 4/4.

_Nice units_ has been mentioned in this thread, and it had that.  They were totally gutted and redone every five years.  Every time we were in Orlando we'd swing by and at least one of our units would be gutted.

But, there's more to vacationing than nice units.  The neighborhood around that place had gone to ----.  It was surrounded by lower-end apartment complexes.  During our last stay, several years ago now, when we heard very nearby gunshots, that was the end for us.

There's a lot of that in the Orlando area.  But, hey, why not?

We don't really like sharing our Florida vacation with another couple in a 4/2, but beach resorts being as skimpy as they are, we normally do.  Most beach resorts are on very valuable real estate, not that cheap swampland.  When we get a 2 bedroom/2 bath, we're in hog heaven.  (I've sometimes wondered what it's really like in hog heaven.  It doesn't really sound that appealing, does it?)


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 24, 2007)

JLB said:


> (I've sometimes wondered what it's really like in hog heaven.  It doesn't really sound that appealing, does it?)



I'll bet Hog Heaven has the same stink Wastegate suffers from.  Has nothing to do with nearby treatment facilities but rises from the cesspool of regular operations.  Hoo wee! I can smell it now.  Or is that the Weasel den?


----------



## JLB (Nov 24, 2007)

OK, let's go down this dark alley for awhile.

The thing about sales is that most places try to hide it from you until you settle in and get comfortable.  The boiling-a-bullfrog method.  If you wanna boil a bullfrog, you can't just toss him into boiling water, cuz he would jump out.  You set him in some comfortable water and slowly turn up the heat when he relaxes.  Of course, before he knows it, he wakes up dead.

Even OLCC built a new sales center so that the guests don't see the peeps and the peeps can only see the resort on a golf cart, with their car parked way back yonder.  The peeps go to the sales center on East OL Blvd, not the main entrance, OL Blvd.  OTOH, guests get a phone call, once they have gotten comfortable, to see if they want to climb in the pot with the comfortable water.

But not Wastegate.  When you pull in to VV, the first thing you see, the biggest building with the biggest parking lot and the most activity, is the sales center.  Sales at Wastegate is always in your face.  They treat you as a lesser person, insignificant, if you cannot see the benefit of owning, or owning more.

Except for me the last time, when the guy we got admitted he could not do better for us than we were already doing.  That was after going through the questionnaire.  Really.  He said that, and that was the end of the presentation, except for our 45-minute wait before going to Gifting.

Well, unless we wanted an EOY so that we could go to Disney any time we wanted, on Getaways.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess we must be beyond lucky.  Staying at this resort multiple visits per year since the early 90's, each time for 7 days....and never once encountering this discussed odor.

Wilson purchased OLCC property (in excess of 1000 acres) literally on Walt's heels when he was purchasing his land for disney.   Did they both get a deal.....uhmmmmm yeah!   LOL

This odor is obviously something that happens very very infrequently.  Granted....if it does happen on your vacation....bummer, big time.

I'm assumsing thats why it hasn't been discussed in the "gazillion" other OL threads and posts.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 25, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I'm narrowing some choices for a future Orlando vacation for a friend.
> 
> I have selected (unofficially) HVGC at International Drive---and I plan to book it tomorrow.  But, I want to give TUGgers a chance to agree with my decision.
> 
> Their group will be 2 adults (couple)  and 3  fourteen/15 year old friends (girls).



I went and booked it---the place DOES look 'NICE' (on the online sites)!!!!


----------



## JLB (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, we can agree on that.  

Twenty years of touring, staying at, keeping up with the goings-on at OLCC, and this past Christmas week was the first time we knew about it.  It's not something you'll find in the enewsletter, so you just about have to experience it yourself.  There are reviews on tripadvisor and elsewhere talking about a smell at OLCC, but I always assumed it was just some of the areas where litter has not been picked up, since trash was normally mentioned in the same reviews.

Oh well, live and learn.  I swear, just when you think you know everything about something you find out there was something there all along that you didn't know.

We even got the East Village location we always want, for the convenience of an uncrowded pool and a hot tub within walking distance and little traffic (except for maintenance vehicles and golf carts full of folks on tours).

For us'ns, it likely won't be a problem again.  20 years of mousing goes a long way.  The generation that we first took to our Orlando timeshares as kids now have kids of their own and they are not that impressed with OLCC, or any of them, unless they are on Disney.  Money has no meaning so they will just pay retail and go stay at Disney accomodations, like _normal _people do.

They were planning their next visit, staying at Disney, while we were at OL.   

As for the older folks in our clan, we've had just about all the lines, waits, and delays we care for.  There are a lot of places we have not been, places we need to stick one of those big red pins in.  Feedlot-style vacations just are not appealing.

But, you never know.  It could well wind up that Orlando is the only place in Florida you can get through RCI one of these days.   



timetraveler said:


> I guess we must be beyond lucky.  Staying at this resort multiple visits per year since the early 90's, each time for 7 days....and never once encountering this discussed odor.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 26, 2007)

*I Could Live With That.*




JLB said:


> It could well wind up that Orlando is the only place in Florida you can get through RCI one of these days.


Shux, sometimes I get to thinking I'm not really a timeshare person, just a _Florida_ timeshare person, or maybe even just an _Orlando_ timeshare person -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

Although it would be nice if I could ever snag a nice timeshare reservation over there close to Thonotosassa FL some time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## richmilford (Dec 2, 2007)

dixie said:


> Next Fall we want to take our son and grandson (who will be 5 then) to WDW and Animal Kingdom etc. We will be trying to get an Extra vacation then.
> 
> Which resorts are the best that are closest to the parks etc. and have activities for a 5 year old.
> 
> Thanks for any information!


vacation village at parkway has treated me good


----------



## JLB (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/florida/51445-olcc.html


----------

